# Südharzer Radlerfest 21.08.2021



## Roybaer (15. August 2021)

> 1. Südharzer Radlerfest 21.08.21
> 
> Premiere im Südharz. Gemeinsam die Heimat erkunden und entdecken, per Rad, E-Bike oder Rennrad. Am 21. 08. 2021 August findet das 1. Südharzer- Radlerfest statt. Mit dabei sind Südharzer Kommunen und Gemeinden wie Nordhausen, Bleicherode, Ellrich, Auleben und Neustadt/Harz als Veranstaltungsorte. Es werden Kinder / Familien - sowie geführte Mountainbike und E-Bike Touren angeboten.





> Am Festplatz in Bleicherode fällt der Startschuss für die von den Unternehmen KNAUF, CASEA und Formula SAINT-GOBAIN präsentierten ,,Ronda de la Crema" – die Tour mit italienischem Flair“ um 10:00 Uhr. Aus organisatorischen Gründen musste der Start um eine Stunde nach hinten verschoben werden. Aufgrund von behördlichen Anordnungen haben wir die Streckenführung auch etwas ändern müssen . Die Rennrad-Teilnehmer können die 31km Runde 1 oder 2 - mal befahren. Die E-Biker absolvieren die Runde 1 - mal. Die Rennrad und E-Bike-Tour führt über Kehmstedt, Friedrichstal, Trebra, Kleinbodungen und Kraja und Lipprechterode zurück nach Bleicherode. Entlang der Runde können die Teilnehmer entspannt eine Tasse ,,original italienischen Kaffee genießen“. Versorgungspunkte befinden sich in Start/Ziel-Bereich in Bleicherode und in Trebra. Die Teilnahmegebühr liegt für die einmalige Befahrung bei 25,00 €, die Rennradfahrer die 2- mal auf die Strecke möchten dürfen sich über eine Gebühr von 45,00 € freuen. Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort in Bleicherode mit einer Höhe von gesamt 35,00 € oder 55,00 € möglich. Um 14:00 Uhr beginnt die Kinder-Familien-Tour, welche zur Apostelbrücke nach Niedergebra geführt wird. Hier können sich unsere kleinen Teilnehmer und dessen Begleiter, bei Apfelschorle, Kaffee, Plätzchen und frischem Obst stärken, bevor es dann zurück auf den Festplatz nach Bleicherode geht. Des Weiteren beginnt um 14:00 Uhr, für unsere ,,kleinsten", wie an allen anderen Standorten auch ein Kinderfest mit Laufradwettbewerben, Hüpfburgen und Aktivitätenkleinen.



Auf dem Nordhäuser Gehegeplatz startet um 11:00 Uhr eine Familien-Tour (zu empfehlen für Kinder ab 14 Jahre) die über Krimderode,Niedersachswerfen, Harzungen nach Neustadt führt. Des Weiteren wird es eine Mountainbike und E-Mtb Tour von Nordhausen über Ilfeld bzw. Neustadt nach Rothesütte und
zurück geben. In der Kaminstube in Rothesütte gibt es für jeden Teilnehmer gratis ein Getränk seiner Wahl.
Um 14:00 Uhr ertönt es aus den Lautsprechern, ,,Auf die Plätze fertig los" , denn unsere Kinder und dessen Begleiter schwingen sich auf Ihre Räder und nehmen die geführte Kinder-Tour, welche durch den Stadtpark, über Krimderode, nach Salza zurück zum Gehege geht,, unter die Reifen. Parallel beginnt auch hier für unsere kleinsten Teilnehmer das Kinderfest. Bei musikalischer Hintergrundmusik präsentieren lokale Händler, aktuelle Laufrad, E-Bike und Mountainbike Modelle.



> Von dem Neustädter Gondelteich starten um 14:00 Uhr geführte Familien und Mountainbike-Touren. Die Familien-Tour führt zur Sägemühle/Herrmannsacker und wen sein Drahtesel noch weiter trägt, dann geht es zu einer Einkehr in die Wolfsmühle nach Rodishain. Für die E- und Mountainbiker gibt es zwei geführte Touren, auch von hier aus, geht es nach Rothesütte in die Kaminstube. Während die Erwachsenen unterwegs sind gibt es für unsere kleinen Gäste am Gondelteich musikalisch umrahmt ein Kinderfest mit Hüpfburgen, Geschicklichkeitsspielen und Laufradwettbewerben.
> 
> In Ellrich beginnt das Kinderfest um 14:00 Uhr, die Trillerpfeife ertönt für die Kinder-Tour und die geführte Mountainbike-Tour nach Rothesütte am Ellricher-Waldbad (Achtung geänderter Start/Ziel-Ort). Alle Teilnehmer dürfen sich über einen freien Eintritt in das Ellricher-Waldbad freuen und auch hier die Hüpfburgen etc. benutzen.
> 
> ...


Achtung, nach behördlicher Absprache ist für alle Touren (auch Kinder und familien-Touren) eine online-Anmeldung bis Mi. den 18.08.2021 vorzuziehen!!!
https://zpn-timing.de/web/public/anmeldung.php?eventid=236 oder https://zpn-timing.de/web/public/anmeldung.php?eventid=266


> Aus aktuellen Anlass können sich Änderungen im Programm,Zeitablauf ergeben und werden über die lokale Presse und digitale Medien bekannt gegeben.


Alle weitern Informationen unter: https://suedharzerradlerfest.de/


----------

